# Indiana Squirrels



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Corn fed pleasingly plump. Our friend had to share this slightly over weight delicacy. She won't let us shoot him, so we abide by her wishes.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

My neighbor is a professional bodybuilder and I see him feeding the squirrels supplements .This is how they look in my neighborhood.

View attachment 70254
View attachment 70255


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!! Indiana squirrels are more like Sumo wrestlers


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

That one looks more like a ground hog!!!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

kind of adorable. would be more adorable with some au gratin potatoes and steamed green beans.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I saw a gray squirrel here yesterday that I miss took for a feral cat at first. Big boy!  Huge bushy tail! Oh maybe this belongs in the beaver thread


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Went to the shop where I used to work and was talking about the replies on the Indiana squirrel. One guy said did you tell them about the 2 legged squirrels, I said not really none of you knew him. He deserves it (-:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That squirrel is a real lard belly!!! You need to put that sucker out of his misery before he dies of a heart attack ....

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> I saw a gray squirrel here yesterday that I miss took for a feral cat at first. Big boy!  Huge bushy tail! Oh maybe this belongs in the beaver thread


Almost as delicious


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

That things so fat you could probly catch him with your bare hands .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The big ones do make for good hunting .

View attachment 70270


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

treefork said:


> My neighbor is a professional bodybuilder and I see him feeding the squirrels supplements .This is how they look in my neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Well thats a living roast !


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh,it's so lovely,just like a cartoon squirrel


----------

